# Paws in the Park, Detling, Kent



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi I saw this advertised for the 17th - 18th Sept and was thinking of going, has anyone been before and if so what is it like, thanks x
Welcome to Paws In The Park


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

It's usually a really good event. This year it has moved from its former venue - The Hop Farm, to the Kent County Showground at Detling. It's still being organised by the same people so it should be good.

We'll be there as usual with our Siberian Husky Welfare stand!

Mick


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Like Sibe says it has moved venues this year 
I have been in previous years and it is very good 
Lot of have a go stuff for the dog.
Lots of displays

My Percy got Reserve best puppy in show last year


----------

